# Uber vs. Doordash vs. Postmates need your input



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

I tried a small sample size (10) deliveries with Door Dash, so it is hard to draw a conclusion just yet, but maybe someone can help me here. After you get $5 for a delivery, most tip the minimum 15% - or $2-3 - every trip averages $8, besides the occasional larger order or big tipper. Most would get almost exactly 1.5 deliveries/hour. So this is $12/hour. Uber has proven to be more for me, BUT more wear on the car. I guess my question to you Door Dashers are:

A. Is there more money on Door Dash, or am I right? Is this $9-12/hour, which sucks. 
I have yet to use Postmates so;
B. How is Postmates? Can I make closer to the $15/hr mark?

I am also aware of Uber Eats, but highly uninterested as there is no tipping, that is a no go. 

any extra advice or input is appreciated... I am in Orange County and the nearest high dollar area would probably be Newport or further South...


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm in Sacramento and I consistently average out at $16-20/hr on any given night. I only do nights after 5pm. Most people tip pretty well up here, also the area isn't over-saturated with drivers yet, so it's consistently busy and the money is still good here. I usually have 3-4 orders an hour.


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

In terms of customers, Uber is the best you'll find. You'll still get your occasional BS, but the people of Panda Express, McDonalds, IHOP, and bar food are a LOT nicer than the entitled BS you will find doing DD or Postmates. I have not had a better experience with any other company other than Uber. Lyft sucked, Doordash sucked, but Uber driving for passenger is very good. UberEats is very good too. If you're going to do DoorDash, make sure you don't put up with BS. You will be left feeling discouraged and pissed off.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

I think $12 is an industry standard. People say they make more per hour all the time, but if you average out TOTAL time for just about any of these services and deduct TOTAL costs, you end up with around $10-$12 an hour.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Just completed the Postmates guarantee, 65 deliveries for $550. They are going to have to bump me up. Waiting for a few tips to clear, but I am at $480 with tips included on those 65 trips. It took me 6 days and I was doing Uber eats at the same time. Anytime I had to wait for an order I would leave and do an Ubereats run if available. What I absolutely hate about Postmates is having to order the food and wait. I could make a lot more if the food order was called in like Ubereats. Tips are much better with Postmates vs Driving, but the downtime waiting for food kills your income. I called in as many orders as I could. However, a lot of restaurants won't allow you to order for Postmates. I would lie to get some done, but that didn't always work. Overall, Postmates sucks. Do the guarantee, so you don't care about the tips. Take the 7/11 and burger king runs. But cancel anything that is far away. 
The one good thing is their routing and giving you another delivery before you finish the first. I can stay busy 5.-11pm everyday, too bad the pay is no better per hour than driving. It is a good supplement, for slow days. However, your car will smell like fries after picking up a huge order from five guys for a guy that doesn't leave his 3rd floor apartment.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Only way is to run a few apps together


----------

